# Meet up dates poll



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Here's a poll for meet up dates, based on those already discussed in the other thread. It's less than 3 weeks to some of them though so we probably ought to vote and decide reasonably soon.  

Gina. x


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

Just wanting to bump the two polls a bit.

Shall we give it to the end of the weekend to give everyone a chance to have seen and responded to these? So far it's looking like Birmingham on January 3rd but there's still time for that to change!

Gina. x


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

I think that would be great!!! So far we can make it! x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

that would be great for us too!! We can also make it for those dates, do you have somewhere in mind for Birmingham Gina??


----------



## snagglepat (Sep 13, 2004)

I lived there for six years so I have loads of ideas.  It depends whether most people would be coming by car or by train. If it's the latter we'd need it to be near one of the stations which would limit things a bit. I was thinking that something like a child-friendly pub, maybe one with a soft play section would be a good place?

Gina. x


----------



## pem (Jan 10, 2007)

Car for me....


----------



## Misspie (Feb 1, 2009)

Car for us!


----------



## leoaimee (Jun 3, 2008)

hopefully we will make the next one.


----------



## LouisandPhoebe (Feb 2, 2006)

I am more than happy to host a meet in Oxfordshire ( Abingdon) i know its not very central for people.  We could all meet at the Cotswold Wildlife Park which if fab and perfect for all ages or your welcome at ours xxx


----------

